# How is a tech startup scene in Auckland?



## agurkas (Jan 1, 2012)

I currently live in Boston (US) and considering move to NZ (likely Auckland, since my wife is may take professorship position in the area of cancers and only U of Auckland seems to have decent facilities). I've been building startups (technology) my entire career, so likely I would join one, if I moved to NZ.

How is the startup scene in Auckland? I realize it is nowhere close to Boston, that is only 2nd to Silicon Valley in that aspect, but we would be moving to throttle down the pace just a bit. 80-90 hour weeks with 2 weeks of vacation max ages one real fast.


----------

